# I’m looking for a part for my 2010 gtr



## Eric- (Oct 23, 2018)

I have been told it is a magnetic actuator for my 4wd clutch. It is currently removed and I am currently in rwd (annoying)

also the issue is a sudden drop in power around 4000rpm causing the car to jolt. This will repeat until I accelerate. Would a fault with this part cause this!?

help Sourcing the part or advice on this would be appreciated


----------

